# What suppressor?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

About a month ago I started seeing lightning flashes in my left eye. I guess I have to cut the recoil on some of my heavy rifles. I don't want the noise from a brake so I think I will go with a suppressor. I also don't want the expense of titanium so think I'll just put up with the weight of a stainless. Do any of you have recommendations?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have gotten mine from Innovative Arms here in SC. They are relatively inexpensive, and will make it to YOUR needs and specs...

http://www.innovativearms.com/

If I had known then what I know NOW, I would not have purchased a new one... they really don't wear out, and you can buy a used one for a LOT less than a new one... Just get all your forms filled out and buy the can in an LLC vs simply in your name. This way, if you decide to buy another one down the road, you will not have to purchase the same $$$ from the govt again. That's two pro tips... I am sending you a bill  Call me if you got's questions, mi amigo... :beer:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Silencerco Harvester
Gemtech HVT-THD

Those are the two I've shot on centerfire rifles. Both were very effective with 308's. Only other suppressors I've used were on rimfire pistols and UZI's. FUN stuff!

check out WWW.dakotasilencer.com, their varminter 2.0 is a popular choice in SD and ND.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks guys. Keep the suggestions coming. Sasha and Abby I know you make it to North Dakota so I'll take care of my bill next fall. :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was just reading about suppressors.... Were you aware that the US is one of the few countries that still regulates suppressors. Most European countries don't regulate and even encourage them...... Our government needs to "get with the times" and make these things unregulated.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yep - it comes from a misconception that if they were legal, then bad guys will spend the extra money to use them... :roll:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I use Gemtechs and love them.
The 'lightning flashes' IMO require an urgent visit to an eye specialist.NOT a good or normal sign.Been there,done that.


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

Last month I bought two from http://www.dakotasilencer.com/

They are super to work with and send you a complete trust account paperwork all complete with yellow highlighted area where you add your personell information.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> About a month ago I started seeing lightning flashes in my left eye. I guess I have to cut the recoil on some of my heavy rifles. I don't want the noise from a brake so I think I will go with a suppressor. I also don't want the expense of titanium so think I'll just put up with the weight of a stainless. Do any of you have recommendations?


go talk to Andrew he sells them, if you asked nicely maybe go out with you and shoot and see what you like.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman i've been shooting suppressed for 10 years now and once you go this route, you know there is no turning back. It will suck you into the dark hole!

My suppressor of choice right from the many that i've shot through would be in this order.

thunderbeast arms
templar tactical
Mac Bros
Dakota silencer who is made by Mac Bros
AAC
Silencer Co. 
Shark
surefire
AWC
gemtech
YHM
liberty

For the money the Templar tactical is probably the nicest sounding cans for the most reasonalbe price. Plus you can take it apart. The outer tube can be removed from the baffle stack tube and the ends remove. What this means is if you were to ever have a baffle stack they can fix it and not have to make you a new suppressor with a different serial number which you'll have to pay another 200 for and a huge wait time. Or if they design a new baffle stack, you could always upgrade and not have to worry about the 200 and wait time. That just makes sense to me.

Oh and get a direct thread on, don't go with a QD, they're just not worth it on a precision tool. I've actually made one of my QD cans into a perminent direct thread. pain in the butt.

Buy one can big enough for all your rifles. so your biggest rig is a 300win mag get a 30cal can that will hold up and use it on your AR too. The Titanium is worth the money. Trust me on this, don't go with a heavy SS can, because once you start shooting it, you'll want it on your AR, then your AR will be extremely muzzle heavy. If you're going to buy a can and spend the money doing so, do it right the first time. It's like putting a brand new Schmidt and Bender scope on a 22LR, don't waste your money.

If you want to chat about it, just give me a call.

Everyone has their favorite can, so you'll have to do a pile of research. I've shot and heard a lot of suppressors through work and the templar has impressed the heck out of me. So have the Mac Bros suppressors.

Here is a list that might help,

AAC........................................................www.advanced-armament.com/
AWC.......................................................www.awcsystech.com/ 
Bowers Group............................................www.subguns.org/ 
Coastal Gun..............................................www.coastalgun.com/ 
Degroat Tactical.........................................www.armamentsales.com/ 
Gemtech..................................................www.gem-tech.com/ 
Griffin Armament........................................www.griffinarmament.com/
HTG (i.e. Black Rain Ordnance).......................www.htgsilencers.com/ 
Huntertown Arms.......................................www.huntertownarms.com/ 
Innovative Arms........................................www.innovativearms.com/ 
Johns Guns..............................................www.fullysuppressed.com/
KAC.......................................................www.knightarmco.com/ 
Liberty....................................................www.libertycans.net/ 
Mack Brothers...........................................www.dakotasilencer.com/ 
SAS (Suppressed Armament Systems)...............www.suppressedarmament.com/ 
Shark.....................................................www.sharksuppressors.com/
Silencerco................................................www.silencerco.com/ 
SRT.......................................................www.srtarms.com/ 
Surefire...................................................www.surefire.com/ 
SWR.......................................................www.swrsuppressors.com/
Tactical Innovations Inc................................www.tacticalinc.com/ 
Tactical Solutions 
TBA 
Templar Tactical Firearms 
Thompson Machine 
Thunder Beast Arms Corp (TBAC) 
Trident (the company... not the Trident-9 can) 
TROS 
XCaliber 
YHM

hope that helps,
Deano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

KurtR said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > About a month ago I started seeing lightning flashes in my left eye. I guess I have to cut the recoil on some of my heavy rifles. I don't want the noise from a brake so I think I will go with a suppressor. I also don't want the expense of titanium so think I'll just put up with the weight of a stainless. Do any of you have recommendations?
> ...


I agree with Kurt!

deano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i might be wrong but didnt mack bros make the new harvester that gap is selling now kinda a light weight version to go with the 6.5 saum extreme hunters. When this house is done being built this summer and wife is happy this next on my list of must need items.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Boy I can't help there. But I'm sure a guy could answer that if a guy asked around a couple guys.
Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for that list xdeano. Last week I was out shooting with Andrew. He was shooting his new custom 280 Ackley with a silencer. 
I followed Andrews advise on free floating the tang on a Savage. The Boyd stock I bought was not working out and I wasn't getting what I would even call a group. I laid down two layers of duck tape in the tang area of the stock, then rebidded the action. The first time out the 140 Bergers grouped under .2 inches and the 123 Amax grouped under .25 inches. I can't believe how well those little 123 do at 1000 yards. Andrew and I were shooting at 880 yards.

Being retired now I'm going to have to go a little cheaper or go without.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Silencerco.com also sells a "Harvestor" suppressor. I believe this is the suppressor that George at GAP is standing behind.

It looks like you can buy the 1/2x28 and 5/8x24 adaptors for it. Snipers Hide *was* doing a group buy on them.
http://forum.snipershide.com/snipers-hi ... y-1st.html
you might be able to give george a call to see if you can still get a decent deal on them. You never know, he might still give you the group buy discount. Silencerco is a good company also. I'm actually looking at a Spectre II.

Yeah those darn Savages can hang a guy with that free floating tag.

Deano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Light weight and inexpensive:










Plus










Hey, it worked for Marky Mark in Shooter. 8) :laugh: :sniper:

Seriously, I can't give you any better advise than you've already gotten.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

There are lots of ways to make an illegal suppressor, but you're better off with a commercial product. Legally and effectively. Huntin1, Dont let Plainsman crupt you if he gets one.

Xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

xdeano said:


> There are lots of ways to make an illegal suppressor, but you're better off with a commercial product. Legally and effectively. Huntin1, Dont let Plainsman crupt you if he gets one.
> 
> Xdeano


He will, he always does.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Never had any use for a suppressor, but we have some gophers in our back lawn and the dog digs holes like mad. It's safe enough and legal to shoot here, but didn't want to bother or make any neighbors nervous.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And that would be one of those illegal suppressors that Xdeano was talking about.

My post was in jest, hence the comment about the movie Shooter and the smilies.

Huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Roger that Huntin1!

Habitat,
Thanks for fixing that.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman,

http://forum.snipershide.com/snipers-hi ... -sale.html

might want to take a look.

TBAC 30-p1 for $870
Harvestor tm for $560

xdeano


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Hijack...
Anybody have a suppressed Ruger 22/45 or MkIII? If so, what cans do you like for the rimfires these days? Only one I've shot on a .22 was a surefire (I think). Picking one or the other up next weekend...might as well donate my $200 and start a stamp collection.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I was actually looking at a Silencer Co - Spectre II. I've heard them on a ruger and they sounds dang nice. The nice thing about the Spectre II is that the baffle stack snaps together then it gets inserted into the tube. The tube stays completely clean and the baffle stack comes out really nice after a few thousand rounds go through it. Plus i'm sure it's cheaper then the surefire, they know what they want for anything they make.

xdeano


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Plainsman, looking back in your first post I'm a bit concerned that flashes in your eye has nothing to do with either noise or muzzle flashes and it would be a good idea to get it checked out by an opthalmologist.
Eyeballs are valuable and without them functioning properly you'll have a tough tome hitting that standing coyote at 10 yards, much less 25! :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Plainsman, looking back in your first post I'm a bit concerned that flashes in your eye has nothing to do with either noise or muzzle flashes and it would be a good idea to get it checked out by an opthalmologist.
> Eyeballs are valuable and without them functioning properly you'll have a tough tome hitting that standing coyote at 10 yards, much less 25! :wink:


Yes I did that right away, and am monitoring it. It is a bit better than a month ago. I guess as one ages it's not uncommon for the viscous to separate from the retina. It's kind of you to be concerned. Thank you. It will be a couple of years before I have to put KY on the barrel of my coyote rife.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

We old farts gat to stick together, Plainsman! Last winter once again I heard about your shooting ability over McDonald's coffee! That makes TWICE in two years! Both 2000 miles from ND, too! You must be a famous shooter!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

He can put lead down range that's for sure.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> We old farts gat to stick together


Send me a PM. If you give me your number I'll buy you a McDonalds next time I'm in Bismarck.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> It will be a couple of years before I have to put KY on the barrel of my coyote rife.


Hmm, I seem to remember a gravel road, a ditch and a badger......... 8) :rollin:

:beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman, I will warn you on wait times. right now are getting out there towards 9-11months from what I've been hearing. So you probably won't have it for deer season or probably coyotes This winter, early anyhow. You might get it for late season. So order asap. And try and find one in stock. If they're not in stock, you'll be waiting even longer for them to run a line.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > It will be a couple of years before I have to put KY on the barrel of my coyote rife.
> ...


OOoo he was close wasn't he. Darn near fun up my pant leg. So much for super high rings. I'll bet I shot under that guy.

Xdeano, do you know off hand which ones will give a discount for law enforcement?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, as I recall he came very close to crawling up your leg. You were lucky it wasn't a honey badger. :laugh:

For those that don't get the honey badger reference, ( 



 )

Sorry for the thread drift.

Huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman,

Most all of the suppressor mfgs will offer some type of gov/leo discounts. Most will help out enlisted folks also.

Working with silencerco right now. They've been great to work with. Might be the way to go for a harvester, if that's what you're looking at.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for all of the information guys. I was thinking about the Harvester but the compensator end bothers me. I want the high temp cloth cover and I don't think it would work well with that. I think I am going with a Mac Bros. titanium.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Mac brothers suppressor are very nice. I've had the opportunity to shoot one of their 223 titanium cans and it was very nice. I wouldn't have a problem with them. Are you going through Dakota silencer or through andy?

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm going through Dakota silencers directly and setting up the stamp as a trust.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

A trust is a good way to go. I wish I would have done that for all mine, so I could have added my wife to the list. But I'm not going to pay to have it changed.

Brandon at Dakota silencer will hook you up right, I just spoke to him last week to order a thread adaptor from 1/2x28 to 5/8x24. So I can use the 308 can on the 223. The adaptor is made by Mac bros on their cnc, so I don't have to worry about it being out of class 3 thread spec.

It's always nice to call a place and actually talk directly with the owner. Great cs. If I need anything I can text or email him direct and he'll get back to me by days end if not sooner.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I talked to Brandon last week, and my check went in the mail Monday.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice work.

What did you end up going with? Mac Bros? If you're going with the 5/8x24 threads, pick up his adaptor to 1/2x28 too so you can use it on thinner contour barrels and lesser calibers like AR15's etc. Just remove the birdcage and thread it on. Works well!

Deano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Did order an adapter too. Now I need to order an adjustable gas block for the AR.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That's why I went with a gas piston ar, with 4 position gas block so I can adjust it the ammo I'm using. It's a nice feature.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would like a gas piston also, but us old retired guys have to watch the pesos. I wanted an adjustable gas block anyway, just so I can run loads on the high end without damage.


----------

